# Online Food Shopping - Do/don't you?



## Gravy Queen (Mar 19, 2012)

How do you do your weekly/monthly food shop?

I do mine online from a big supermercado we have here called Tesco. I just find it so easy to do my shopping this way, and especially at Christmas when I get a BIG shop!

For me, its just a better way to shop for food (we are a family of 4). My days of dragging 2 kids round the supermarket after work are well and truly over. I was so relieved when online shopping started up, so I have been doing it for many years now. 

I do still pop into the local store, especially if I decide maybe to cook something in particular at the last minute, or if I just fancy a mooch around, but the main stuff is all shopped for online.

Anyone else do this? I find its quite a good way of budgeting too, less distraction and you don't miss out on offers, they are all online. I always write a list, plan my meals and then away I go. Click click shop. 

This leaves more time to do more important things like proper shopping for gorgeous things for me.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2012)

If "online," then, are the goods delivered to you or do you go to a special "online shoppers" area of the business to pick up and pay?

We have a store here in the U.S. called Sam's that has a service called Click 'n' Pull, whereby shoppers choose their items online, they're collected by store personnel and placed in a special Click 'n' Pull holding area for patrons to pick up and pay for at the service desk.

I've been doing this for quite a while and am very pleased with the convenience, especially during the holidays when the store is jam-packed with shoppers and the check-out lines are to the moon.  Click 'n' Pull customers check out at the service desk.  No lines.  Yeah!

The only other online shopping I'm aware of is at sites that have an item/ingredient that I can't get in my area, which is often because we live in a very, very rural area.  The nearest large city is about 2 1/2 hours away.

As for "regular" food/grocery shopping, I do ours on Tuesday, which is the day some of our area markets offers a 5% "senior" discount on purchases.  Obviously since we are eligible for such a discount we don't have any children at home to drag through the market.  Those days are long gone.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't do that. I should check into it again. When I last looked, not many stores around here did it and most of those that did charged more than I consider a reasonable delivery fee. I also like to look at my produce before buying it and for sure the few green grocers out here don't have online shopping.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to buy our groceries online many years ago through a service called "Simon Delivers" (since sold to another company). I had occasional problems with them. For instance, sometimes they ran out certain items, or the wrong items were delivered, or the produce was less than stellar. If I am in a store, I am very picky about produce. What I found is that when people are shopping for you, they are not as picky. Go figure.

So I don't shop that way anymore.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2012)

I should also add to say that the only person I trust with choosing our meats/poultry/fish and produce is "me."  I would never consider having someone else make those choices, which would definitely negate online shopping for those items.

However, those items I purchase at Sam's are generally pet-related or name brand packaged, paper products (toilet paper, etc.) or canned goods.  Hard to mess those up.

In the summer, produce comes from our large backyard garden.  Really easy and convenient to shop there.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2012)

I echo Steve's and Katie's reasons for not using a shopping service.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry should have explained better. By online I mean I shop from Tesco website and its delivered to my home for a small charge. So I sit at home, get on the website, and shop for everything. Must say am very happy with the quality of fresh produce that is picked for me. If I am unhappy, I get an immediate refund, no quibbles. If anything is damaged, instant refund. Happily neither of these things happen very often. I am particularly impressed with the fresh fish and fruit and veg.  

I have shopped online with various different supermarkets, I do like to change now and again. I like Tesco best so far and their customer care is brilliant.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Sorry should have explained better. By online I mean I shop from Tesco website and its delivered to my home for a small charge. So I sit at home, get on the website, and shop for everything. Must say am very happy with the quality of fresh produce that is picked for me. If I am unhappy, I get an immediate refund, no quibbles. If anything is damaged, instant refund. Happily neither of these things happen very often. I am particularly impressed with the fresh fish and fruit and veg.
> 
> I have shopped online with various different supermarkets, I do like to change now and again. I like Tesco best so far and their customer care is brilliant.




I'm not aware of anything like Tesco in this country but, even for the sake of convenience, I just couldn't bring myself to pay to have someone deliver what I could pick up myself.  Even when all our children were at home, we still managed to do our own grocery shopping.  I guess, as my husband says, I'm just "cheep, cheep, cheep."  Should be spelled "cheap," but the way my husband says it, he sounds just like a little birdie.

Also, I'm a true list shopper and rarely, if ever, stray from my list.  Guess that comes from having to stick to a tight budget for so many years raising 8 children.  All those tantalizing endcap displays are lost on me, as are the fluorescent-colored signs that shout "sale."


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I'm not aware of anything like Tesco in this country...


When I worked in the UK, I shopped at Tescos. The closest comparison over here would be SuperTarget or Walmart. In other words, groceries and household items under one roof.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> When I worked in the UK, I shopped at Tescos. The closest comparison over here would be SuperTarget or Walmart. In other words, groceries and household items under one roof.



Okay, gottcha!  Now I understand.  Then, in that case, there's certainly no way I'd pay to have items from those two, especially Wal-Mart, delivered.  We don't have Target near us and I'm not the biggest fan of Wal-Mart.  A limited few items from Sam's is the closest I get to buying from a Wal-Mart-related business.  Mostly because I've never been a fan of mega stores.

I grew up with mom-and-pop stores and, thankfully, we still have a few around in our region.  Excellent service, surprisingly competitive prices and always a smile.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2012)

The Stop and Shop supermarket chain has such a service called Pea Pod.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 19, 2012)

The only thing I have ordered on line that might be considered food is single serve coffee K-Cups for my Keurig or coffee pods for my Senseo and my Krups Home Cafe. I have since put my Keurig machne in storage and quit supporting Keurig/Green Mountain Coffee because they are restraining the trade of their licensees and attempting to create a monopoly, and I have a new Perfect Pod Maker to make my own pods for the Home Cafe.


----------



## GLC (Mar 19, 2012)

I could not, without extraordinary expense, get the majority of my groceries online. I buy relatively little in cans, other than tomatoes. Rice and beans are too cheap to ship. Most of my cart is fresh produce, meat, and seafood. The weekly trip to the grocery is something I enjoy, I know the fishmongers and guys in the premium meat market, and most of my meal decisions are made on the fly, as I see what's available that week and get to pick the pieces I will take home. I drive 15 miles for groceries, because the store of the same chain in my town is pretty miserable, and the other is outstanding. But then, I do almost no other shopping of any kind in stores, other than hardware stores. 

I do buy some foods online. I buy cheese in four to six pound blocks from a place in New York, because they're much cheaper than the grocery, even with shipping, and the quality is good.

I buy some things from Amazon that the grocery doesn't carry:

Caned tuna of a quality and sourcing I like.
Bomba rice and an Italian rissoto rice. 
More Than Gourmet concentrated stocks and such. 
Some spices, although there is now a Penzey's in the area. 

I'm on Amazon Prime and get the free two-day shipping, so the gratification isn't too much delayed, and I don't have to think too far ahead on foods.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 19, 2012)

Even if the store had the quality reputation of Whole Foods, I don't want someone else selecting products for me. Besides, sometimes there may be an item, that up close and personal, inspires a meal on the spot. The item may not be something the store normally carries, like tri-tip! Smellavision doesn't exist yet.


----------



## GLC (Mar 19, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Smellavision doesn't exist yet.



It does, but it didn't catch on.










I keep hoping for a comeback, so we can go to a film of that classic mystery, "Murder In the Monkey House."

I think it was just a bad name, SMELL-O-Vision. Should have been Odorama.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 19, 2012)

That sort of service isn't offered around here. I wouldn't use it anyway. I enjoy wandering through food markets, and grocery stores.  It's a big part of my weekly entertainment. I look forward to my food shopping trips. Sad, eh?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> That sort of service isn't offered around here. I wouldn't use it anyway. I enjoy wandering through food markets, and grocery stores.  It's a big part of my weekly entertainment. I look forward to my food shopping trips. Sad, eh?



Nah, normal for a foodie.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 19, 2012)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> It's a big part of my weekly entertainment. I look forward to my food shopping trips. Sad, eh?



Me too!!!

.......and if someone is keeping score....I never have & I never will!


----------



## Hammster (Mar 19, 2012)

Weekly grocery shopping is done at the market/store. I like being able to handle and pick out the cuts of meat I want and the produce I want. I don't want someone else picking either of those things out for me. Plus, I also think the delivery charge from the grocery stores is a bit much.
2 things I do order online are dried heirloom beans from Rancho Gordo in California and ground dried red chile from Chimayo, New Mexico.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 19, 2012)

One of my nearby stores, Rouses, has that service.  Since it's difficult for me to get there, I may just try it.  They have excellent meats and often have good sale prices.  I'm going to try it the next time they have a good sale on things I like.  I'm also hoping they might have items I haven't been able to find in my regular stores like Gravy Master.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2012)

When DH and I were both ill, I placed an old fashioned, phone order with my pharmacy. They have some groceries. It was really helpful.


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The Stop and Shop supermarket chain has such a service called Pea Pod.


 
I looked into Pea Pod. Talked to a few customers. They were not that thrilled with what they were sent. Then I looked at their site. It must have been just before their shelves were being stocked. Almost everything I wanted, they were out of. And considering I live within the confines of the city, I thought their delivery price was too high. I just could find any reason to justify buying on line.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2012)

I generaly do not like on line shopping, not just for food, everything. I like to be able to look, to check, to touch the item before purchasing.


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> That sort of service isn't offered around here. I wouldn't use it anyway. I enjoy wandering through food markets, and grocery stores. It's a big part of my weekly entertainment. I look forward to my food shopping trips. Sad, eh?


 
No, for some of us, it is the only time we can get out of the house. My son and I split my grocery shopping. He takes one half of the store and I the other half. We are in and out within 45 minutes. I have yet to wander up and down all the aisles since it opened. I keep saying I am going to have him drop me off and I will take my sweet time. Then I will call him when I am ready to go home. Maybe this summer when it is nice out and I won't mind being outside waiting for him. There are plenty of places to sit. And I can people watch while I am waiting.


----------



## Addie (Mar 19, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> One of my nearby stores, Rouses, has that service. Since it's difficult for me to get there, I may just try it. They have excellent meats and often have good sale prices. I'm going to try it the next time they have a good sale on things I like. I'm also hoping they might have items I haven't been able to find in my regular stores like Gravy Master.


 
Kitchen Bouquet is the same thing. I buy either one.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm with chuck d. and rock. firstly, i prefer to see, smell, and touch the food i'm buying. well, any fresh food. boxed or canned stuff doesn't matter.

but i also enjoy going food shopping. from the thrill of the hunt for good prices, to finding some foodstuff that i'd forgotten about because i haven't made it in a long time, to seeing something new that i've always wanted to try.

the trifecta of these is having a new recipe of some familiar ingredients along with ones i've never tried, and then finding them all in season and on sale.


----------



## GLC (Mar 19, 2012)

I started looking around. In my area, there is a grocery shopping service. Apparently part of a national linkage of services. 

Austin grocery delivery service, grocery delivery austin

$35 a hour. Not sure when the hour starts. I assume it's when the shopper arrives at the store. So, like a lot of businesses, they can do better when they can manage to provide for multiple customers in one trip. They promise same day, if ordered by 9:00 a.m., and that maximizes that multi-customer possibility. Apparently, there are a lot of these "independent associate" networks. 

I see that NetGrocer.Com offers nationwide delivery. Runs about $35 for $125 worth of groceries to the western states. Cheap in New England. Doesn't say how they pack those lamb chops to survive the 3 to 7 day FedEx trip. I suppose FedEx takes a dim view of ordering from way out in the desert.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Kitchen Bouquet is the same thing. I buy either one.



I use KB as a substitute, but I don't like it as well.  Sorry, but it doesn't taste the same to me.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 19, 2012)

I buy quite a bit from Amazon.  I have Prime, so there's no charge.  All dry goods of course, but I got three bottles of safflower oil (goes in the dog's food) for the same price as I was paying for one bottle ($17) at the grocery store.

For fresh stuff, produce, fruit etc.  I like to "kick the tires" and make sure it's something I want.  During the summer, I get it from farm stands and farmer's markets anyway.  And protien I buy on sale and freeze.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 19, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I should also add to say that the only person I trust with choosing our meats/poultry/fish and produce is "me."  I would never consider having someone else make those choices, which would definitely negate online shopping for those items.


That's my problem too. I "enjoy" picking the best meats, fish or produce. I'll agonize over the best steak, or asking the fish counter monger to cut just the right fillet or steak, or picking the best limes, potatoes, yams or anything.

I know who you are! Some people just walk up and grab an onion and throw it in their shopping cart. I'll spend 5 minutes picking the best onion even if it's the one on the bottom!

And let's not even discuss avocados!  (Okay if I'm making guac then you just grab the squishy ones, but I need firm but not too unripe avocado if I'm making a salad...)



Katie H said:


> However, those items I purchase at Sam's are generally pet-related or name brand packaged, paper products (toilet paper, etc.) or canned goods.  Hard to mess those up.


I would have no problem with packaged ingredients. In fact I'll have to look into my possibilities here in L.A, see if maybe it might even be smart to order online, then shop at the store for meats/fish/produce, then after check-out pick up your pre-ordered at the other counter.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm even picky about packaged stuff. I read labels. I want to know when that Gouda that we have been buying for years (at Costco) suddenly starts having natamycin in the skin or that now the Breyer's ice cream is no longer "all natural" and has all manner of weird chemicals added, as well as guar gum.


----------



## DMerry (Mar 19, 2012)

I wouldn't use an on-line shopping service even if it was offered here.  When I was a kid, Friday night was grocery shopping night because my mom didn't drive at that time.  It was always so much fun to walk through the store and see what was there.  I was too young to even think about saving money so I didn't pay attention to that.  Today I still don't think too much about saving money because I don't have to and I still love to go to the grocery store, walk down most every aisle and pick out what I want to buy.  If I happen to be having a bad day, I always feel better when I walk out of the store with my groceries.  Oh well.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 20, 2012)

All of the major S/Markets offer free online shopping when you spend a min amount. With petrol costing around $8 a gallon over here online shopping is becoming more relevant.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 20, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> All of the major S/Markets offer free online shopping when you spend a min amount. With petrol costing around $8 a gallon over here online shopping is becoming more relevant.



The gap is narrowing. $8/Imperial gallon is about $1.76/litre. I pay about $1.40/litre.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 20, 2012)

Both. I do the "bulk" of my food shopping online from a huge local chain.  The delivery charge can vary from $13 or less (depending on if you choose an off time or larger time window for delivery).  It's a great help to me not having to make many trips from the car to the house, gas (which is up again), going out in 100-degree heat or pouring rain, and have food delivered the next day (in my  robe).  The market has more of a selection (bakery, deli section & salad bar).  Online shopping is also great for paper & cleaning products, staples, canned goods, heavy bottles (detergent, soda, etc.), & dry or fresh pasta.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> The gap is narrowing. $8/Imperial gallon is about $1.76/litre. I pay about $1.40/litre.


 Tax I think my maths were out, we are paying £1.37 a litre or $3.24 a litre so whats that a US gallon?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 20, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax I think my maths were out, we are paying £1.37 a litre or $3.24 a litre so whats that a US gallon?



According to Google:
1 US gallon = 3.78541178 litres

and

1 US gallon = 0.83267384 Imperial gallons


----------



## Cerise (Mar 20, 2012)

Gas, here, is around $4.39. Also, online shopping is a Godsend for me right now.  I'm having a long recovery period from surgery, and difficulty with mobility.  Grateful the service is available.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 20, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax I think my maths were out, we are paying £1.37 a litre or $3.24 a litre so whats that a US gallon?


At the current exchange rate, you are paying about $8.21 per gallon (US dollars, US gallons). Makes sense. I was last in the UK in August 2011. At that time, it was a little more than $7 per US gallon.

By contrast, I filled up my tank this morning for $3.64 per gallon, or $0.96 (61 p) per liter.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 20, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Both. I do the "bulk" of my food shopping online from a huge local chain.  The delivery charge can vary from $13 or less (depending on if you choose an off time or larger time window for delivery).  It's a great help to me not having to make many trips from the car to the house, gas (which is up again), going out in 100-degree heat or pouring rain, and have food delivered the next day (in my  robe).  The market has more of a selection (bakery, deli section & salad bar).  Online shopping is also great for paper & cleaning products, staples, canned goods, heavy bottles (detergent, soda, etc.), & dry or fresh pasta.





sounds like my von's market. same description. i love it and shop for a month. this keep the cost down and no impulse buying. they bring it in the house and even separate the perishables from pantry. i love it, have done for about five years now. a real help for a great-granny.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 20, 2012)

Some food items I buy online because no store in my area stocks these items anymore.  

Sharwood's Major Grey Mango Chutney. Not seen any in stores for decades.

Campbell's Beef Noodle Soup. No major supermarket stocks this soup anymore. 

Maxwell House Decaf Coffee 2-4 cup filter pouches. I've seen regular, but not decaf.

Pappy's Old Fashioned Seasoning. Use to be able to buy locally, not anymore.

LA Vie Pastillines candy tins. Small round fruit flavored hard candy drops.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 21, 2012)

Bolas - only some supermarkets offer free delivery - most of the bigger ones, Tesco, Ocado, Sainsbugs all have a delivery charge no matter how much you spend. Iceland I believe is free over a certain amount but erm who wants to shop at Iceland?

Really interesting to hear other peoples shopping habits. I can totally understand wanting to look, sniff and feel your fresh produce. I like a sniff and a feel myself.

However, for the bulk of your shop, the boring stuff, its just ideal to save you hauling groceries around, all delivered to your door, fab.

I don't really want to sniff my toilet rolls - well not before use anyway.

Erm or after use she hastily adds....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2012)

I would use a delivery service for my bulk and canned items, no problem.  As long as I can pick the brands I want, I see no reason not to.  However, the store I shop is two blocks away from work, on my way home and I love the employees.  I have several favorite cashiers and would hate to miss our chats.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2012)

We haven't used what is available to us for delivery (PeaPod) mostly out of habit I suspect.

We never know what we are going to have more than a few days in advance (and that can be pushing it) so we just are in the habit of a quick run up the street to pick up stuff.

I also get picky with canned items.  I don't like dented and banged up cans.  Yeah, I know they are fine as long as they haven't been breached, but I don't like them.   Sometimes they don't stack well.

Produce I couldn't have delivered unless I had "a guy" that I trusted.  Meats and seafood would be the same way.

Paper products, I could almost go for that, but.... sometimes I have had to dig though the stuff at the store to find paper plates that don't have holes in the packaging, or paper towels that aren't crushed to start with.

Ok.. I admit it.. I am way too picky.

And don't get me started on how the cashiers pack your stuff into bags when you go through those lines.  I used to be against the self checkout lines, as they reduce jobs.  But... those people try to fit $400 worth of stuff in one stinkin little bag at times.  Drives me crazy to spend time picking out buns that aren't flattened only to have them toss in the cans of tomatoes in the same bag.. GAH!

I might have to look into the delivery again.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

You're not being way to picky.  I can say that with confidence as I do the same things (so they must be the exactly right things to do).

Actually, SO and I often go shopping together a part of a Saturday morning list of things to do.  She brings reusable grocery bags and micromanages the bagger to ensure he puts the right thing in the right bags in the right order.  I pretend I don't know her.

This kind of attention to detail is necessary.  Once when she told the bagger to put the perishable items in the insulated bag, he asked her what perishables were!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy and Frank, I'm picky about that stuff too.

Andy you made me think. When DH and I go to the store, I usually watch the cashier ring up the items and he bags or bugs the bagger (we have a number of stores where you do your own bagging. Yay!

But, with the scanners reading the codes, so the cashier isn't punching in numbers, I haven't had a mistake made in ringing up stuff in quite a while. It isn't important to keep an eye on that any more. I should probably be at the bagging end.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ...But, with the scanners reading the codes, so the cashier isn't punching in numbers, I haven't had a mistake made in ringing up stuff in quite a while...



The scanning makes it a lot easier and more accurate.  Sometimes I catch a pricing difference on an item marked as being on sale but no one told the computer.  

The real issue becomes the produce that doesn't have bar codes.  I often have to tell the cashier what an item is so she can ring it in properly.  "That's lemon grass NOT scallions."


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The scanning makes it a lot easier and more accurate.  Sometimes I catch a pricing difference on an item marked as being on sale but no one told the computer.
> 
> The real issue becomes the produce that doesn't have bar codes.  I often have to tell the cashier what an item is so she can ring it in properly.  "That's lemon grass NOT scallions."



Our produce has a sticker and if the scanner can't read it, the cashier keys in the code. You can even tell from the code if it is organic.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2012)

I arrange things on the conveyor so that they will get packed the way I like them - cans go together, meats and cold foods, dry goods away from the cold foods, eggs and bread last.

It makes it easier for the clerk to bag them right.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 21, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I arrange things on the conveyor so that they will get packed the way I like them - cans go together, meats and cold foods, dry goods away from the cold foods, eggs and bread last.
> 
> It makes it easier for the clerk to bag them right.


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I am *not *the only one!!!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I arrange things on the conveyor so that they will get packed the way I like them - cans go together, meats and cold foods, dry goods away from the cold foods, eggs and bread last.
> 
> It makes it easier for the clerk to bag them right.




It helps but doesn't always solve the issue.  Especially when it seems they want to figure out where to stuff the bread instead of just using a separate bag for it..

It also amazes me when I tell them not to double bag on the first bag, and then they just keep trying, out of habit.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The scanning makes it a lot easier and more accurate.  Sometimes I catch a pricing difference on an item marked as being on sale but no one told the computer.
> 
> The real issue becomes the produce that doesn't have bar codes.  I often have to tell the cashier what an item is so she can ring it in properly.  "That's lemon grass NOT scallions."





i allow cashier mistakes if they are in my favor--yeah, right they're scallions, sure, why not if you say so....


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

SherryDAmore said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I am *not *the only one!!!!!



But that only helps so much. Some of the baggers are very talented in screwing it up anyways.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> But that only helps so much. Some of the baggers are very talented in screwing it up anyways.


 
Plastic or paper? Paper please. Then how come I don't have one paper bag but I do have a gazillion plastic ones? Pack for the elderly please. Yeah. Put all the heavy stuff in one bag. Gallon of milk and large cans of tomatoes go together. Would you believe that they are actually taught how to pack properly? A waste fo time. Make sure you put the two dozen eggs in the bottom and all the can goods on top of them. And over pack the bags please so everything falls out in the car or better yet, the parking lot when you are taking them out of the carriage. I love to crawl under a car to rerieve my groceries.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> Plastic or paper? Paper please. Then how come I don't have one paper bag but I do have a gazillion plastic ones? Pack for the elderly please. Yeah. Put all the heavy stuff in one bag. Gallon of milk and large cans of tomatoes go together. Would you believe that they are actually taught how to pack properly? A waste fo time. Make sure you put the two dozen eggs in the bottom and all the can goods on top of them. And over pack the bags please so everything falls out in the car or better yet, the parking lot when you are taking them out of the carriage. I love to crawl under a car to rerieve my groceries.


My mom and I had the opposite problem when we used to take the bus to do our grocery shopping. They would want to pack everything in a gazillion plastic bags, and we would have to repack it all into two large double bags (one for each of us). They would say they were trying to make it easier for us because it was too heavy to carry, and we had to explain that having that many plastic bags cutting into your hands as you tried to walk to and enter the bus did not make the load lighter and was NOT helpful!

As far as shopping online, we live in a small town and online shopping through our local stores is just not available. My daughter lives in California, and when she was doing daycare (in addition to having her own small children) she would often order online and then pick her groceries up.

If the service were available here, I might use it for dry and canned goods. Possibly frozen as well.  But I would not trust others to choose my meats and vegetables.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Andy you made me think. When DH and I go to the store, I usually watch the cashier ring up the items and he bags or bugs the bagger (we have a number of stores where you do your own bagging. Yay!
> 
> But, with the scanners reading the codes, so the cashier isn't punching in numbers, I haven't had a mistake made in ringing up stuff in quite a while. It isn't important to keep an eye on that any more. I should probably be at the bagging end.


Don't be so hasty in assuming that everything is okay if the cashier scans in your items. Here in California several years ago there was a big scandal about supermarkets not having their scanning system and prices posted in shelves in agreement. The shelf would be one price but the scanner would charge you a higher price! Sucker punch! They get lazy and you pay more than you accepted when you saw the price on the shelf. (Nevermind the old days when each item had a price tag...)

So many supermarkets adopted the policy that "if we charge you more than the posted price you will get the first item for fee." If you bought more than one you'd receive the remaining items at posted price. And when you caught them they'd always send somebody scurrying off to check the price, and if the shelf was lower they'd just remove the shelf price (presumably to fix things later).

This may be spooky-weird to you but in my occupation related to computer programming I have a strange ability to remember numbers. I could go shopping for perhaps 2 dozen items and then memorize the prices "on the fly" for all the items! This was one of my favorite shopping games, something I always relished when shopping, getting items for free!

I don't even know how I do it. I grab the item, I look at the price, I fixate... Then at the checkout stand I watch the register ring up, look at the prices, and for some bizarre reason I know when the price is wrong! From my experience I recall I'd get about 90% of the items I complained about for free! (This could happen every 2, 3 or 4 shopping trips.)

They must have gotten their act together because in the last 2-3 years I can't recall getting anything for free, or even asking for a price check. I think their self-imposed store policy ("free if we overcharge you") must have gotten them to finally be motivated enough to have the shelf prices agree with the scanner prices.

It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, it's not that I would completely trust that everything gets scanned/rung up correctly. I just don't think it is as important to watch the prices while the cashier is working. I can always check the receipt before I leave the store. I often have to do it that way now. Sometimes I shop alone and then I'm watching prices and the bagger at the same time. "Don't put the cans on top of the bananas, please!" "No, use the bags I brought."


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2012)

In Massachusetts stores are supposed to display on the shelf the unit price, the price of the item and on the product the price also. The store where I shop, they are pretty good about sticking to the law. They even do it for the produce where possible. Most of the stores fail to stamp the item itself. 

I have to admit that it is becoming more and more impossible to find fault with this store. My major complaint is when the cashier and bagger are chatting away in Spanish. Please give me, the customer, your undivided attention. And speak English please. You have not been employed for the purpose of socializing with your friends.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

I usually put my "squashable" items last on the belt, so I can supervise how they're packed, and even if not they end up on top. Bread, English muffins, other bakery items... Putting the bananas last on the belt is a good strategy.

Does anybody but me sequence their items on the belt with any strategy in mind?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I usually put my "squashable" items last on the belt, so I can supervise how they're packed, and even if not they end up on top. Bread, English muffins, other bakery items... Putting the bananas last on the belt is a good strategy.
> 
> Does anybody but me sequence their items on the belt with any strategy in mind?



I think a lot of us do.

BTW, someone already asked that, in this thread.

It often doesn't help.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> In Massachusetts stores are supposed to display on the shelf the unit price, the price of the item and on the product the price also. The store where I shop, they are pretty good about sticking to the law. They even do it for the produce where possible. Most of the stores fail to stamp the item itself.


I haven't seen individually priced items in years, maybe decades, in Los Angeles. Maybe a few times camping out of state and shopping in one market towns...


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I usually put my "squashable" items last on the belt, so I can supervise how they're packed, and even if not they end up on top. Bread, English muffins, other bakery items... Putting the bananas last on the belt is a good strategy.
> 
> Does anybody but me sequence their items on the belt with any strategy in mind?


 
I try. But the baggers seem to have their own agenda.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> I try. But the baggers seem to have their own agenda.


Then rag on the baggers. Rag on the market manager if the baggers don't comply. Think "squeaky wheel gets the oil."

I'll admit I never got my neighborhood Ralphs market to remember to put the asparagus with the bottoms down in water. I just love asparagus but so many times I see it on sale and it's all wilted because they didn't stand it in water. I complained to the produce manager many dozens of times but my complaints never changed their behavior.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> In Massachusetts stores are supposed to display on the shelf the unit price, the price of the item and on the product the price also. The store where I shop, they are pretty good about sticking to the law. *They even do it for the produce where possible. Most of the stores fail to stamp the item itself. *
> 
> I have to admit that it is becoming more and more impossible to find fault with this store. My major complaint is when the cashier and bagger are chatting away in Spanish. Please give me, the customer, your undivided attention. And speak English please. You have not been employed for the purpose of socializing with your friends.




I haven't seen price stickers in the grocery store in many years in my area.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

I too have a pretty good memory for numbers.  Being in finance for almost 40 years will do that for you.  Our market has bright and clear computer monitors where I can watch each item ring up.  I catch errors watching the screen while SO harasses the bagger.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> I haven't seen price stickers in the grocery store in many years in my area.


 With individually stamped price stickers they can't change the prices on whim, demand, marketing or any other criteria. I recall a couple decades ago a cagy customer could feel in the back shelf and find lower stickered products and get the old items for less. I must be showing my age because I doubt anybody under 50 remembers those old years.

Then it switched to whatever the shelf said, but the markets were often sloppy in updating the prices on the shelves. Consumers complained big time! As I said earlier, the media stink reached such a high frenzy that the markets had to promise that if you spotted a shelf price and got charged more then you'd get the item for free! (Or at least the first item on multiple item purchases. Presumably that protected them from a customer spotting a price error and then buying the whole shelf for free.)

I'll be surprised if there's anywhere that has prices stamped on products now. I haven't seen a supermarket worker with their little price gun in years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I too have a pretty good memory for numbers.  Being in finance for almost 40 years will do that for you.  Our market has bright and clear computer monitors where I can watch each item ring up.  I catch errors watching the screen while SO harasses the bagger.



I am horribly bad at math, but I do remember numbers.  I watch the cashiers, Shrek watches the baggers.  The baggers at the store we frequent will also carry your bags out for you, they are more than happy to. I also get a 5 cent discount for every reusable bag I bring in.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

In Massachusetts, inspectors check the accuracy of the posted prices on a regular basis.  We occasionally see news reports that one store or another has been fined for inaccuracies.  They are allowed a very small percentage of errors, about 1% or 2%.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Just for the other side of it... I was at the store the other night, bought enough for 2 bags and just as she finished bagging things up and I was ready to cart them off she asked if I would like help getting them to my car.  I was shocked. I said thank you and then declined.

One store I use meets you at the check out lane and places your items on the belt for you (unless you ask them not to).  They come very close to my standards of how things should go on the belt, and into the bags.  They also do have a dedicated bagger at each register (expect the express) and everyone is super nice.  Yeah, it costs more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2012)

I always let them take my groceries out, gives them something to do and I get a short chat with nice kids.  And they refuse tips.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> In Massachusetts, inspectors check the accuracy of the posted prices on a regular basis. We occasionally see news reports that one store or another has been fined for inaccuracies. They are allowed a very small percentage of errors, about 1% or 2%.


 
And the good news is that it is not only grocery stores that the inspectors hit. That goes for Target, Walmart, etc. The stores don't want the adverse publicity. It definitely affects their sales. 

Once in a great while when I come across a conflict of stated price against the computer, the manager will call while I am standing there and tell the computer department to make the correction immediately. He then will go over to a cash register and scan the item to make sure that they weren't just 'yesing' him to death. 

I used to call this store, "the store from hell." Then they built the new one that is three times the size of the old one. Hired all new personnel, trained them to do their job right, and to Serve The Customer. The store is always clean, the aisles are twice as wide as the old store, and they have about 15 electric carts for the disabled. Before they had only two. And their prices have remaned lower than other supemaarkets in my area and is definitely competitive. The workers appear to be happy to be working there. And all I have to do is stop to look over a shelf, and there are three people asking me if I need help. This store has gotten it right. Old fashion service with a smile. 

What's your major complaint? Not enough cash registers? Thirty of them here. Five are express. Two at the slow end of the registers. If all operating registers have so many people in llne, another one opens immediately to take the overflow. Can't find a certain item? Wait right there. A worker will go and get it for you. In fact they will bring different sizes so you can take your pick. Plenty of slicing machines in the deli department. No waiting for a machine to be free. Your number is called and your order filled immediately. Plenty of help in the deli. The bakery department will bake a loaf of bread for you while you wait. Free coffee for you while you shop. A small cafe where you can order breakfast for early morning shoppers or lunch for later shoppers. Three different size carts. And no waiting for one like in the old store. A place to sit while waiting for a cab, both inside an outside. In fact there is a special place for cabs to park near the door so you can call one over as you exit. They have thought of everything.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> And the good news is that it is not only grocery stores that the inspectors hit. That goes for Target, Walmart, etc. The stores don't want the adverse publicity. It definitely affects their sales.
> 
> Once in a great while when I come across a conflict of stated price against the computer, the manager will call while I am standing there and tell the computer department to make the correction immediately. He then will go over to a cash register and scan the item to make sure that they weren't just 'yesing' him to death.



But did you get any free items? I'm pretty sure that here in Los Angeles the combination of the adverse media attention caused the stores to adopt the policy that "if our scanner doesn't get the correct price posted on the shelf you'll get the item for free," and that shoppers like me making them give us free items motivated them to fix their systems.

And I'll give kudos to Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's etc. that here in LA they got things fixed. And I'm almost sorry... because I don't get any free stuff anymore!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Just for the other side of it... I was at the store the other night, bought enough for 2 bags and just as she finished bagging things up and I was ready to cart them off she asked if I would like help getting them to my car.  I was shocked. I said thank you and then declined.


That's funny... I sometimes wonder if I'm getting to look doddering.... I've sometimes bought perhaps 3-4 items that didn't even fill up a whole plastic bag, and been asked if I wanted help carrying it out. Really, I don't look a  year over 50... I'm sure some stores ask every customer that.. (Okay I haven't had to show ID for liquor in years.)

Although I appreciate it when I'm asked if I want help at Trader Joe's when I've bought 1-2 cases of wine. Several months ago I was having back problems and I always accepted. In recent months my back has been fine and I've thanked but declined their carrying out help.

If my back gets worse again I'll probably accept their help. Now if only I can find a nice attractive lass to help me carry them in when I get home!


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> And the good news is that it is not only grocery stores that the inspectors hit. That goes for Target, Walmart, etc. The stores don't want the adverse publicity. It definitely affects their sales.
> 
> Once in a great while when I come across a conflict of stated price against the computer, the manager will call while I am standing there and tell the computer department to make the correction immediately. He then will go over to a cash register and scan the item to make sure that they weren't just 'yesing' him to death.
> 
> ...


I expected to read at the end of this post was "and I woke up".


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> I expected to read at the end of this post was "and I woke up".


Patty, you're still asleep. You dreamed this topic. You dreamed you read Addie's post, you dreamed you replied, and now you're dreaming you're reading my reply to you, me telling you that you're dreaming! 

Now the only question unresolved is whether you're a butterfly dreaming that you're a human...


----------



## Addie (Mar 22, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> But did you get any free items? I'm pretty sure that here in Los Angeles the combination of the adverse media attention caused the stores to adopt the policy that "if our scanner doesn't get the correct price posted on the shelf you'll get the item for free," and that shoppers like me making them give us free items motivated them to fix their systems.
> 
> And I'll give kudos to Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's etc. that here in LA they got things fixed. And I'm almost sorry... because I don't get any free stuff anymore!


 
Yeah I did. I also get store coupons for the same item for 50 cents of.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 22, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> But did you get any free items? I'm pretty sure that here in Los Angeles the combination of the adverse media attention caused the stores to adopt the policy that "if our scanner doesn't get the correct price posted on the shelf you'll get the item for free," and that shoppers like me making them give us free items motivated them to fix their systems.
> 
> And I'll give kudos to Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's etc. that here in LA they got things fixed. And I'm almost sorry... because I don't get any free stuff anymore!




did it feel like stealing, only legally?


----------



## Addie (Mar 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> did it feel like stealing, only legally?


 
Not for me. It felt like I was beating the system for a change. A good feeling.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> did it feel like stealing, only legally?



You should get the priorities right. The store was cheating the customer by marking lower prices at the shelves and charging higher prices at the register. That[/i] is stealing.

What I was doing was being rewarded by management by pointing out the few occasions when they had the wrong prices, by giving me a free product, and I was also being bribed to not run to the media screaming "they're still cheating their customers."

I thought of it more as one of those television games, perhaps _Jeopardy_ or _Concentration_. The most clever contestants get the best rewards.

To think that being awarded a free product for pointing out a store mistake is silly.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 22, 2012)

i guess the "stealing legally" concept applies foremost to myself.  i recognized (then used) my supermarket's system weakness to bring home extra produce and other goodies i wouldn't have purchased otherwise.  to ease a guilty conscience, i eventually began to make the price corrections prior to buying my groceries.  but some things just don't change, or take a long time to correct.  i could walk into that supermarket today (many months later) and emerge with a free bag of apples, half gallon of milk, pound of bacon, etc,etc,etc--only i won't


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.



In most stores there is someone who packs your groceries for you. Most of them do it badly.

The cashiers don't have any where to sit. They stand up the whole time!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.



Generally speaking there are three ways it is done around these parts:

1) Self service end to end.  You scan it and you bag it.
2) A cashier scans and bags it as they go (or does it at the end).  You can help.
3) Cashier scans and a dedicated (or shared) bagger does the bagging.  This generally happens in nicer or higher end places here as it costs extra.

On option 1 they usually have 1 person running 5 or 6 self service lines and they sometimes bag for you if they aren't resolving issues like the person who can't figure out where the coupon goes, or the kid trying to buy cough medicine, or the fact it WON'T SCAN MY FREAKIN BLUEBERRIES! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.


I think it's different everywhere. Where I live, most stores don't bag your groceries for you. But there are a couple of high end places that still offer bagging and help with loading groceries in your car. However, those are also the kind of places that have carpeting in the aisles and charge three times the price everyone else does for meat.


----------



## GLC (Mar 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.



Here (Texas), there is almost always a bagger at or near each checker point. In the store I use, they are well trained, and I have seen some of the same people in the job for years and later advancing through positions in the company, so they do a pretty good job of keeping cold things together, putting drippy meats in plastic, and not crushing delicate goods under cans and such. If there happens to not be one on station, the checker will bag them after she (rarely are they male) completes the transaction. They will carry them out, if you wish. This is standard in all large general groceries in all neighborhoods. A store would be thought negligent and neglectful of their customers if they expected you to bag your own. 

We are just now getting to the point of non-disposable cloth grocery bags being common. Some cities are banning plastic bags altogether. Just as well. The disposable plastic bags used by the stores have become so thin as to be a hazard to anything that would be spoiled by a drop to the ground when the bag gives way. I've used a set of cotton canvas bags for years. They are much easier to carry. 

You do also have an option of using the self-service check-out, and it's okay if you don't have too much and you remembered to use the scale and price tag printer in the produce section and don't have any marked down close-out goods that were repriced by hand and have to be handled specially by the checker. 

In the 1950's, they were "bag boys," mostly young boys who worked for tips.

Typical bagger.







Typical check station.






Not too different from 1950. (Just add another zero to the price total.)


----------



## Addie (Mar 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i guess the "stealing legally" concept applies foremost to myself. i recognized (then used) my supermarket's system weakness to bring home extra produce and other goodies i wouldn't have purchased otherwise. to ease a guilty conscience, i eventually began to make the price corrections prior to buying my groceries. but some things just don't change, or take a long time to correct. i could walk into that supermarket today (many months later) and emerge with a free bag of apples, half gallon of milk, pound of bacon, etc,etc,etc--only i won't


 
When I look at a flyer and it says that Grannjy Smith apples are 89 cents a pound and they ring up as 1.49 a pound, the normal price, I have no guilt taking the apples home free. It is the error of the store and like Greg said, they are cheating me. I would not have purchased the apples at their regular price. In Massachusetts that is called "Switch and Bait." An illegal activity in this state. And it calls for a hefty fine for the store. Had the Inspectors caught that error, they would have come down hard on the store. I am only getting a free bag of apples. 

I probably have to be the most honest person you will find. I once found a $100 bill on the floor of the bank. I picked it up and when I got to the window I gave it to the teller letting her know I just found it. She knew who had lost it and would give her a call and let her know that she had deposited it to her acccount. So I placed the need  to continue the honesty on to the teller. But I had a clear conscience. A free bag of apples is a bonus I earned for keeping the store as honest as I am. I simply cannot Would you consider a BOGO deal stealing? (*Buy one*, *get one* free)


----------



## Claire (Mar 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Do you all have someone who is there to specifically pack your shopping? We don't have that here. The person on the till will ask if you want help and if you do, they will assist you but mainly most people pack their own shopping.



Everywhere in the USA that I've been, they have baggers, you actually have to ask if you prefer to bag your own.  When I was in Europe last (Slovenia, 20 years ago) everyone bagged their own (and you  only got a store bag if you asked for it, everyone brought their own).  Now we're getting in with the bring your own bags thing, but most of us are so used to using the disposable store bags we haven't gotten with the program!

Where I live the local, smaller grocery store actually has a covered pick-up point where the baggers load your groceries into your car for you (not common elsewhere).  You are not supposed to tip, either.  

Where I lived in Florida, there were young men with Down's Syndrome who worked bagging and for the multitudes of elderly, they'd take your bags to your car, then round up the grocery carts left in the parking lot.  It was a great program and the local group homes took great advantage of it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 22, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i guess the "stealing legally" concept applies foremost to myself.  i recognized (then used) my supermarket's system weakness to bring home extra produce and other goodies i wouldn't have purchased otherwise.  to ease a guilty conscience, i eventually began to make the price corrections prior to buying my groceries.  but some things just don't change, or take a long time to correct.  i could walk into that supermarket today (many months later) and emerge with a free bag of apples, half gallon of milk, pound of bacon, etc,etc,etc--only i won't



It never occurred to me to do that. I'm not even sure how that would work since you don't know what they'll scan until you're going through checkout. Well, perhaps, some markets have price check scanners located throughout the store that customers can use to check products. But not really that prevalent. My local Ralphs had just one scanner available to customers and it was always broken.



FrankZ said:


> Generally speaking there are three ways it is done around these parts:
> 
> 1) Self service end to end.  You scan it and you bag it.
> 2) A cashier scans and bags it as they go (or does it at the end).  You can help.
> 3) Cashier scans and a dedicated (or shared) bagger does the bagging.  This generally happens in nicer or higher end places here as it costs extra.



Same same in the city of Lost Angeles. 



Addie said:


> When I look at a flyer and it says that Grannjy Smith apples are 89 cents a pound and they ring up as 1.49 a pound, the normal price, I have no guilt taking the apples home free. It is the error of the store and like Greg said, they are cheating me.



It's far worse than that. If the price is marked at 89 cents and they're charging $1.49, they've cheated every customer before you who saw the 89 cent shelf price. That is why they give away a free product to the person who discovers the error. At least they're being honest (as far as I've seen) and the person they send to check it takes the shelf tag down if it isn't in agreement with what's scanned. At least they aren't lying about the prices after that, and aren't continuing to cheat customers.

The issue was settled to my satisfaction here in Los Angeles. I still memorize the prices but the scanners always come  up in agreement with the prices I memorized. They fixed the problem and that's fair to everybody, both the market and their customers. The only losers are the media who don't have any "supermarkets are cheating you out of your money" stories to cover.


----------

